# Teck 90 stripping



## fastlane (Sep 22, 2008)

I am looking for the best tool to strip teck 90 cable with. I Googled it and did not find anything specific. I wanted to ask the pros.
Thanks
Lane


----------



## KDC (Oct 19, 2012)

Hacksaw works pretty good. 

I've never encountered a dedicated tool for stripping teck.


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

Yup. Agree with KDC. Hacksaw

Sent from my SGH-I337M using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## xPxPk (Aug 9, 2014)

knife to cut back the rubber, hacksaw (I use hackzall) to carefully cut the armour at an angle, then twist and pull it free, then knife to strip the interior rubber.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

CAREFULLY hacksaw the armour. I had a gorilla working for me who cut into a 200 amp feeder and it went it went boom when we fired it up  . Lucky we had enough slack to make repairs.


----------



## KDC (Oct 19, 2012)

On armoured cable I always cut on the pull stroke with a hacksaw. It's plenty agressive enough to cut throw the aluminum, and gives you a bit more control.


----------



## xPxPk (Aug 9, 2014)

You gotta be seriously negligent or brand new to the trade to accidentally cut through to the conductor on teck & acwu.


----------



## Maple_Syrup25 (Nov 20, 2012)

xPxPk said:


> knife to cut back the rubber, hacksaw _*(I use hackzall*_) to carefully cut the armour at an angle, then twist and pull it free, then knife to strip the interior rubber.


Ballsy!


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

I use a handheld Milwaukee folding jab saw that takes hackzall style blades for the armor. Knife with a hawk bill blade for the jacket and sheath.


----------



## xPxPk (Aug 9, 2014)

Maple_Syrup25 said:


> Ballsy!












It has a real short stroke and you can slowly and accurately cut. I find I do a perfect cut with that hackzall, and have a harder time and less control using a hack saw.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Hook knife and sharp hacksaw blade. Works for any size.


----------



## fastlane (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks guys
Lane


----------



## V-Dough (Jul 22, 2014)

There is actually a dedicated tool for stripping armoured cables:
http://www.amazon.com/Gardner-Bender-GBX-300-Armored-Cutter/dp/B0017T2M36

greenlee and klein make their own as well. I have seen them in different sizes.

I have a little M12 hackzall and it works fine for bigger cables. small cables I peel the rubber off, bend it so it breaks, twist a little and cut the armour with sidecutters.


----------

